# Tips for being alone during school ?



## notna

When:

Your whole class is in groups talking to each other and you have too sit on your own

lunch time/break time

*Do you have any tips too make this feel easier *?

Thanks


----------



## ufoforestgump

i just do it no tips =s


----------



## KeepinOn

If there's another guy who sits alone at lunch, sit with him. I did this in high school and we just ate our lunches without speaking because we both had bad SA, but we both knew it and had kind of an unspoken bond. I would also go to the library and do my homework so I would just seem like a nerd (to the few who would see me in there), which felt less awkward than walking around or sitting alone.


----------



## wolfsaber

If the reason to be look less pitiful, then make yourself look too busy to be paying attention to others such as reading book, studying, doing homework. Or pretend to sleep or text (if cells phones are allowed or you could easily hide the activity). 

The other option is engage in some solitary activity that you find enjoyable so that alone time would be more appreciated.


----------



## royal

You could try reading in the library. No one will question you being alone.

And plus, it's the library, so no one will notice you. You'll practically be a shadow!


----------



## CrazyChris

I usually just crawl into a corner and listen to some music. People will think you're buisy, doing your stuff, but you aint looking arrogant or something. Just a guy, that loves his music.


----------



## nycdude

Anton said:


> When:
> 
> Your whole class is in groups talking to each other and you have too sit on your own
> 
> lunch time/break time
> 
> *Do you have any tips too make this feel easier *?
> 
> Thanks


Just pretend that you are doing some work or take out a textbook that you use for that class.

For lunch/break, Go to the library and go online or read a book. Make yourself look like your doing something or find someone who is lonely and try to talk to them.


----------



## lonely stoner

i just go to libary when its time for lunch


----------



## Kakaka

I used to just draw a lot if I was alone in lessons.


----------



## Creeps McKinster

lonely stoner said:


> i just go to libary when its time for lunch


^^Me too.


----------



## cpuzManiac

yeah back in high school i would always be in the library during lunch/break.


----------



## Popularity

Stare at them and when they look at you glance down really quickly and let a grin spread across your face lol


----------



## Saekon

I use to go the library or read a book in the courtyard when the library was closed.

Suffice to say, I wouldn't recommend you settle with doing any of those, they are hardly beneficial...


----------



## Devoted2You

I can't really add much else apart from what everyone else said which is going to the library. Or if you have some form of computer room then go there as well.
I usually alternate between the two, so that the people who are regurlarly in there don't think i'm weird. I hope they think i'm off with friends, haha.


----------



## thewrestler92

During class when the teacher just lets the class do whatever they want, just try doing some homework or read a book. If you don't have those, just pretend your tired and put your head down. 

During lunch instead of sitting alone, just find a nice group of people you know and sit with them. They could just be acquaintances or just people you know from your grade. Try your best to join in on conversations. That's what I used to do when I didn't have any friends in high school. For everyone else in the cafeteria, it will appear to them that you have friends and aren't alone. It will also make you feel part of a group even though you might not be. Chances are they won't not let you sit there. I actually made a very good friend that I still hang out with when I'm home from college by doing that. If that's not possible, then just go to the library or computer lab. But then, you're not really helping yourself though unless you want to be alone.


----------



## kikiwi

Number one thing to do on my list is go to the library, i just love it there. No one looks at you and there is no talking. I can just sit in the back somewhere and do something. 
i pretend that im trying to do some sort of home work or study. 
Sometimes i put my head on the desk and pretend im sleeping.
I take out my phone and again i pretend that i am so occupied texting someone.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I'd go walk around outside until next period. I had a route I did every day. Kinda helped me shed a few pounds too I guess.


----------



## revoltra

Oh gosh, I've been to like 3 different high schools so that one can deffinetly be hard. I was able to find a "group" but I was deffinetly the one that didn't fit in there. I spent allot of time in the library though or either reading/writing. But I was also one of those who stood outside smoking between classes.

One good thing about one of the schools I went to was that it was in the city. So you could pretty much go anywhere and not worry about your classmates. So the bigger challenge for me would be to find a group of students to work with in class for group projects.

But try to keep in mind that you are not alone. Somewhere in that school there's someone else just as insecure as you are. I was lucky at one school, because I made a friend in my class who also had social anxiety (at that time I was unaware I had it) But we did deffinetly click.


----------



## newcomplaint

I sit in the same spot in the hall way every day. I pack a big lunch. Listen to music. And read a book.


----------



## CoreyX

My school is really, REALLY small, so lunch although there are some nice people I sat with. After I finish eating I would stay there if certain people at the table were still there talking and they are nice so they would ask me random questions every now and then so I would feel included in the conversation. But if they left I'm screwed because the library is usually closed, and there's usually no one in the weight room so I go in there if it's empty. But usually both are closed and I'm screwed and have to resort to sitting in a bathroom stall. That's always what I go to last, if there's nothing else I can possibly do.


----------



## keyla965

Bring a book or an Mp3 player. Bring something that will pass the time and make sure that its somthing you like to do. Like sudoku or crossword puzzels


----------



## Nightless

I just sit with the other girls in my grade (we have really huge round tables) during lunch and leave when they leave. Then, I camp out in the bathroom (do homework, etc.) and every so often mess with the toilet paper or flush the toilet when I hear someone come in. Or on some days, I walk with the other girls and act fake around them until I'm too tired to continue the facade.


----------



## Kanova

I write in my diary. Yeah I call it a diary, big whoop, wanna fight about it?

Basically, grab a note book and just write in it, free writing as it is called. Write everything that comes to mind, write all that you think about. It is great therapy actually. Or just bring a book to read I guess.


----------

